# The Rusty Ritz Lives



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

YeeeHaaaa,
Looks like the Risty Ritz lives again. They said the park was going to close, then they said it's staying open. Soooooo, The Pier and Surf Kitty Hawk Bash at the Beach part IV is on.
The dates for this years bash are Dec.8th, 9th and 10th and it once again will be held at the Rusty Ritz. Hope all ya'll can make it again this year and hope to add some new folks to the roster.
For those of you who have never experienced this blast, just ask anyone who has survived a past event if they had a good time.
Sooooo, Flea, Dog, Hat, Al, Crawdaddy and the rest of the crew, mark your calendars and sharpen your hooks 'cause "we gonna do it again"


PS This year we will have a Custom Bash at the Beach Hats for all who attend.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dang...Wilber...that's deffinitely great news!!!!

Ya know I ain't missin this one!!!


We'll see ya soon....I have been neglecting GV beach...and should be in the neighborhood soon!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Great news and this time I will not drive under them dang low power lines in the back and bust some eye guides on my rod  
This time I will follow ya when ya make me that Burbon drink  It was Smooooth


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Great news Cliff. Also will be good that its th weekend after th Striper Tourney. I'll be able to spend time there this yr. Looking foward to it already.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

cool.... more excuses to come down ... if y'all ain't been to one of these bash.. you're missing out ... looking forward to it again...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...now thats's good news  ..so whicha gonna do with the mobile camper?Or did ya not buy one yet?.....the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Cool Deal,Wilber..*

Hope ta dropin and say hi...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Well I'll be. Miracles do happen.

For anyone who hasn't attended, this is about the best way to close out the year you can possibly imagine.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*wilbur*

i would love to attend this yr...i will be following the posts........JS


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Hot Dang, we are cookin' now.

Dang sure looking forward to seeing everyone again, sure seems like a long time between Bashes.

Hey R, I've been called many things but Smart ain't one of them. We still have the Rusty Ritz, plus we still have the 32 foot tag-a-long we lived in after the Izzy deal and now we are the proud owner of a 28 foot Jayco Eagle Class C. Three campers at one time, what the heck was I thinking. Looks like Wilber's Camper World around the ranch.

A little history on the Bash at the beach. It may sound funny but it all atarted as a dream, no kidding. I had a dream that I was standing on the beach catching Stripers with a bunch of people I didn't know. Next thing I know the Bash was born. First year was I guess about a dozen folks that came from as far away as Maryland, right Shaggy and Anthony. Next year, I guess about two dozen lived the experience, notice a pattern here. Last year was something else all together, somewhere around fifty people from my best guesstamite showed up. The food was unreal, we were treated to Mrs. Hat's world famous Tatersalad and some mighty fine smoked bluefish, the AC put on a display of how to "Wok a Dog" or something, best dang thing I ever tasted. The Oysters and beer were to die for as was all the other tasty treats.

Soooo folks, if'n good folks, good food and good fun are things you like, see ya at the Fourth Annual Pier and Surf Kitty Hawk Bash at the Beach.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Yes sir,*

It's party time on the banks. See ya in Dec. Cliff. .....Hat


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Wilber, I was wunderin wht I didn't see the sand scraped clean there. I'm gonna try to be there. see ya then.
longcast


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Looking forward*

to it Wilbur! Gonna have to tell the wife I left something in HI after the striper tourney so's I can come back down...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Fishbreath*

I think it is during the striper tourney... I'm going to somehow do both...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> I think it is during the striper tourney... I'm going to somehow do both...


Kenny unless I'm mistaken th tourney is 2-4 and this is th 8th.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Kenny unless I'm mistaken th tourney is 2-4 and this is th 8th.


Striper tourney is December 123


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Kenny unless I'm mistaken th tourney is 2-4 and this is th 8th.


 Well,that makes it better then,seeya there...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes indeed, going to be some miles put on the jeep that month


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

cliff. 


look forward to seeing you again buddy. i'll bring the cat, you just make sure to have some more of that scrimp seasonin

neil


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*bump*

been negleting this post.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Gotta pack in some serious cash beforehand, but you know I'll make it if at all possible.

I have enough lead time.

Maybe I'll make a cardboard sign and stand in the intersection.  

"Need Money for Fish ... Any Help Appreciated .. God Bless You!"

Think it will work?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

HighCap56 said:


> Maybe I'll make a cardboard sign and stand in the intersection.
> 
> "Need Money for Fish ... Any Help Appreciated .. God Bless You!"
> 
> Think it will work?


Since ya live out on the LEFT coast I think the sign needs to read "I am a Republican, need a ticket home" I bet you would get a first class ticket all the way back but it more than likely be one way


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Looks like me and FLF will be headed down this year as long as we can get the time off from work


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Axon said:


> Looks like me and FLF will be headed down this year as long as we can get the time off from work


 Yeap,dat be cool fer an ole FHB ta meet all ya'll Feesh'n Warriors....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

bump


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

*tell me more!*

I might be up that time. fishing for stripers? open to anyone? how to sign up? thanks - glenn


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

gshivar said:


> I might be up that time. fishing for stripers? open to anyone? how to sign up? thanks - glenn


Glenn, let me know what you are thinking. Sounds like a plan in the making.

Bill


----------

